# PDA's



## MedicPrincess (Sep 9, 2005)

I searched for this topic.  There was not a thread dedicated to it - until now.

I was reviewing the admission requirements for the Paramedic Program in my area.  One of them is every student will carry a Palm Based PDA.

So lemme have it guys.  Which do you carry?  What brands to you recommend?  What brands to you suggest I avoid like the plague?  What is the least amount of money I can spend and still get a good one?

Gimme the low down skinny and help me choose the right one.

Thanks.

Yous Guys Rock!!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 9, 2005)

I have heard of the HPs & Sony's being good choices from others.

-Cap


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 10, 2005)

Okay, I know I started a thread on this back when I was a newbie.

Oh well, I use a Treo 650 since it combines so many things into one package (PDA, cell phone, digital camera, mp3 player, video player, wireless internet, digital tape recorder)


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 10, 2005)

palm m500, sony clie. dont really use eith, but own both. both solid hardware


----------



## Jim Johnson (Sep 15, 2005)

This one is the best one IMHO. The Recon!... 

I have had the treo 600 and 650.. found them both too fragile and full of bugs.. nice for txt msging though,

But Check this out.. install 802.11 and gps and you are unstoppable. Perfect for the EMT world.

http://www.tdsway.com/products/recon


----------



## Jim Johnson (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Johnson_@Sep 15 2005, 08:50 AM
> * This one is the best one IMHO. The Recon!...
> 
> I have had the treo 600 and 650.. found them both too fragile and full of bugs.. nice for txt msging though,
> ...


 oh its not palm based.. its pocket pc (windows). I still like it though!


----------

